
How much should I bill for webdev? - rayj
I am working with some clients here in Seattle.  I taught myself django + Angular + Linux&#x2F;aws.
======
dabockster
If you're anywhere near Seattle (or any other tech hub for that matter), you
really should be charging by the week. I've noticed through my own experiences
that clients can get super micro-managey around here on hourly pay and try to
renegotiate discounts if you're not doing something that's strictly "work".
Weekly billing takes care of this as they're less likely to argue over the
specifics of each day as long as you're making good progress.

As for pricing, seek around $5500/week. This is roughly $130/hr x 40 hours,
plus an extra $300 for "crunch time insurance". Again, I don't anticipate
clients being picky about this weekly fee as long as you're meeting their
needs. Heck, you could probably knock off 4-5 hours a week (eg Friday
afternoons off) and still be able to charge this if you were making good
progress.

Lastly, since I'm assuming you're contracting, make sure that you're making
the decisions about where you're working, what hardware/software you're using
to write the actual code, etc. If a company wants you to work in their office
on their machines as a condition of a contract, you risk losing your
independent contractor status (and the business risks getting fined for
avoiding L/I insurance by "subcontracting-but-not-really").

Hope this helps! Don't stress too much, it's summer in the PNW!

------
orliesaurus
Min. 100. Python + JS + portfolio of multiple implemented sites? 100+ Anything
below and you won't be considered marketable. US rates ofc.

~~~
godelmachine
I build websites using Wordpress on GoDaddy. How much do you reckon should I
charge?

~~~
orliesaurus
Min $50/hour.

If you also build custom plugins in PHP/JS with jQuery and so then probably a
more. It is not because you use a large prepackaged starting point that your
skills are less valuable. In this scenario your ability to build anything on
top of WP to get the job done is what differentiates you from the competition.

~~~
godelmachine
Thanks Orlie

~~~
orliesaurus
My pleasure

------
sebleon
$100-$150/hr is very reasonable, $200-250/hr if the client is well funded and
personally likes you.

~~~
byebyetech
I am making $85/hour as Senior iOS Engineer in Los Angeles. My client has
"sub-contracted" me for $120/hour to their clients in San Francisco that has
$25mil+ funding. Do you think my client is charging low too? Its super
competitive and I have not seen anyone charge > $150/hour.

~~~
theli0nheart
It depends. Is this a 40 hour / week gig? If so, rates for those sorts of
contracts can be commensurately lower than ad-hoc projects.

------
borplk
Where do you find local clients?

------
ekkert
I’d look at local and remote freelancers in the similar fields and add 10-25%.

